# GPU-Z reporting BIOS Version 0...



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's not really bothering me but just noticed that GPU-Z reports my HIS 4870 1GB  BIOS version as VER000.000.000.000.000000....


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 15, 2009)

maybe it's the First BIOS to be added out all of the other cards made?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2009)

BIOS Version 0 seems to be correct?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 15, 2009)

while it is possible to store the version number 0 in the bios, it violates pretty much everything


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> while it is possible to store the version number 0 in the bios, it violates pretty much everything



It is a stock HIS 4870 BIOS, I did not flash anything either.
Anyone else owning a HIS with the rare BIOS Version	000.000.000.000 	

--------------------
Primary Adapter		
Graphics Card Manufacturer	Powered by ATI	
Graphics Chipset	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series	
Device ID	9440	
Vendor	1002	

Subsystem ID	2007	
Subsystem Vendor ID	1787	

Graphics Bus Capability	PCI Express 2.0	
Maximum Bus Setting	PCI Express 2.0 x16	

BIOS Version	000.000.000.000	
BIOS Part Number	113-SBSJ2G11-00R-00	
BIOS Date	2009/03/02	

Memory Size	1024 MB	
Memory Type	GDDR5	

Core Clock in MHz	750 MHz	
Memory Clock in MHz	900 MHz	
Total Memory Bandwidth in GByte/s	115.2 GByte/s


----------

